# Las baterias y los imanes



## wasuky (Abr 19, 2007)

Buenos, dias. Mi nombre es César y soy de Venezuela. Actualmente estoy estudiando Ingenieria en Telecomunicaciones y proximamente voy a empezar a ver todo lo relacionado con la electronica.

Actualmente no se practicamente sobre la electronica como tal, solo tengo mis conocimientos de Física y las horas practicas que vi de la misma, que fueron bastante basicas. En otras palabras, soy totalmente nuevo en esto, así que cuando comience con las materias de electronicas los tendré a ustedes como libro de consulta.

Esta mañana me desperté y fui a usar un control remoto y tenia las pilas sin carga, cuando anoche el control estaba funcionando a la perfección. Entonces, mis preguntas son:

Es posible que las baterias, más especificamente las de 1.5 v puedan descargarse al estar mucho tiempo cerca de imanes o sobre equipos electricos como Dvd, TV, reproductores de musica o sobre las cornetas de los mismo????

Una vez escuché que acercar un telefono celular a la zona donde se encuentran las baterias de los carros es malo porque se puede descargar la bateria (aunque no recuerdo si la que se descargaba era la bateria del carro o la del telefono). Esto es cierto??

Agradeceria mucho si alguien puede darme una respuesta lógica.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

No. La energía en una batería se almacena como potencial químico.
Mientras no se cierre un circuito entre los terminales no hay forma de
drenar hacia el exterior la energía.
Los celulares se descargan mas rápido cuando no tienen buena señal
de radio y aumentan la ganancia de la antena. Eso puede ocurrir si tienen
cuerpos metálicos grandes muy cerca que interfieren con la señal.

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola Cesar, te dejó este enlace, en mis tiempos solo teniamos libros y pocos , suerte saludos 
Actividades


----------

